# 300 million years or so??



## Bladestunner316 (Sep 26, 2005)

How did or do earth scientists come up with this theory?? it frustrates me to no end to hear that the earth evolved over eons of years when in fact I hold to a young earth belief.

blade


----------



## SmokingFlax (Sep 26, 2005)

I think its ONLY 290.585 million years.

Seriously though, one of the things I heard was that there are somekind of regular geological volcanic layers (somewhere) on the ocean floor that suggests an older earth by their regularly occuring movements and patterns (which I didn't think was that strong of a reason). I know there are some astrophysical observations about the speed of light (and star light) that I don't know enough about to speak much further about.

When I consider that the average American only lives for approximately 39.5 million MINUTES, such an absurdly huge timelength strikes me as rather arbitrary if not dubious. I suspect that the estimated immensity of this timelength varies widely if one were to follow these things closely over the years.


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Sep 26, 2005)

But if modern geology or modern science were to figure in the drastic reformation of the Earth by the Great Deluge as well adjusted for the severe climate change from pre-deluge dew to post-deluge 'now'. Would that not give the appearance of a prolonged geological evolution. Though when in fact according to the Bible these drastic changes accured within a small time scale of forty days compared to 400 billion/million years?

blade


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Sep 26, 2005)

Geological Time Scale

just found this!


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## LadyFlynt (Sep 26, 2005)

There's a book called Starlight and Time that you can get from AIG. It addresses the astrophysical observations about the speed of light (and star light).


----------



## Puritanhead (Sep 26, 2005)

My ancestors are monkeys!


----------



## Calvibaptist (Sep 26, 2005)

I read some articles on AIG's website about the whole starlight problem and their solution dealing with an "event horizon" and the pull of gravity. It was a little (ok, way) over my head. It also doesn't appear to be getting rave reviews from the scientific community. But that shouldn't be a surprise considering it postulates ID rather than Big Bang.


----------



## LadyFlynt (Sep 26, 2005)

I enjoyed it. And my step-father, who holds to a gap theory view amoung other strange things and is VERY scientifically intellectual, stated that he knew about this theory and couldn't argue with it.


----------



## Jie-Huli (Sep 26, 2005)

I do not quite see what the "starlight problem" is at any rate. God clearly made the universe with an apparent degree of maturity . . . and I do not see how it could be otherwise. He made Adam as a fully grown man, as well as fully grown trees, animals, earth, etc. Certainly it was not beyond God's power to create the stars such that their light reached earth instantaneously the moment they were created, without those on earth having to wait for whatever time period the light would normally take to reach so great a distance. They were, after all, created to be signs for seasons and days and years, so it was clearly the Lord's will that man have the benefit of their light from the very beginning of creation.


----------



## Peter (Sep 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Jie-Huli_
> I do not quite see what the "starlight problem" is at any rate. God clearly made the universe with an apparent degree of maturity . . . and I do not see how it could be otherwise. He made Adam as a fully grown man, as well as fully grown trees, animals, earth, etc. Certainly it was not beyond God's power to create the stars such that their light reached earth instantaneously the moment they were created, without those on earth having to wait for whatever time period the light would normally take to reach so great a distance. They were, after all, created to be signs for seasons and days and years, so it was clearly the Lord's will that man have the benefit of their light from the very beginning of creation.



Excellent perspective.


----------



## Peter (Sep 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bladestunner316_
> Geological Time Scale
> 
> just found this!



If we're all just highly evolved algae why is this worth studying? Do evolutionists ever consider the ethical implications of their philosophy?


----------



## Augusta (Sep 26, 2005)

The short answer is they have been dating things wrong for years. Carbon 14 dating is not as reliable as many think. There are a number of factors that can be fooled with to get the desired results.

http://www.answersingenesis.org/docs2002/carbon_dating.asp


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Sep 26, 2005)

Peter,
I was supporting the geological time scale. I just want an good argument agaisnt - biblical argument.

blade


----------



## Puritanhead (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## rmwilliamsjr (Sep 26, 2005)

ASA has lots excellent papers on these topics:

Radiometric Dating: A Christian Perspective by Roger C. Wiens, Los Alamos National Laboratories
at: http://www.asa3.org/ASA/resources/Wiens.html

on the geological column look to work by Davis Young.

carbon dating is an interesting study in itself.
i'd recommend looking at the correlation factors derived from dendrochronology and now lake varves.

...


----------



## Peter (Sep 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bladestunner316_
> Peter,
> I was supporting the geological time scale. I just want an good argument agaisnt - biblical argument.
> 
> blade



Ya, I know. I just think its absurd - i click the link and I see a table purporting whatever evolved at x amount of millions of years, well if their conclusions are true what's the value of studying it? We're just a pile of biological goop anyway! why does biological goop care about it's origins? Maybe so we can become a more _advanced_ pile of goop!


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Sep 30, 2005)

Evolution is just a bunch of goop!!!

blade


----------



## Average Joey (Oct 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bladestunner316_
> Evolution is just a bunch of goop!!!
> 
> blade



Or,as there arguement suggests,it began that way.


----------



## Jeremy (Oct 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Calvibaptist_
> I read some articles on AIG's website about the whole starlight problem and their solution dealing with an "event horizon" and the pull of gravity. It was a little (ok, way) over my head. It also doesn't appear to be getting rave reviews from the scientific community. But that shouldn't be a surprise considering it postulates ID rather than Big Bang.



Aren't AIG and ICR etc... just wasting their time anyway? After all, they're just going to keep feeding people's curiosity with more and more questions, concerns, doubts, etc. The more "science" you give unbelievers, the more they want proof, thus driving them to dispair since salvation is not by sight. Trust me, I went through this before I came to Christ. And let me tell you, I wasn't one inch closer to the kingdom until the living Word brought life to my soul. All the scientific proof in the world couldn't convict me of my sin. 

"Through FAITH we understand that the worlds were framed by the word of God" -Heb. 11:3


----------

